# Ultra Real-sounding Acoustic Guitar 'Hummingbird' - new video demo posted



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 15, 2015)

update ver.1.21b is available (12/May/2019)




*Hummingbird*
Ultra Real-sounding Virtual Acoustic Guitar
https://prominy.com/products/hummingbird/



More demos ...

Amazing Grace


Changes


Hummignbirdman


Play all demos
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=P ... whY-Dz9nxt

========= Hummingbird =========
Ultra Real-sounding Virtual Acoustic Guitar
- The true sound of Gibson 1963 Hummingbird
includes approx. 80GB*, 89,000 samples

* Hummingbird uses the Lossless Sample Compression format 'NCW' with real-time encoding. The data size after the installation is approx. 40.3 GB that equals 80 GB of .wav files.

Hummingbird enables you to compose and create powerful and natural acoustic
guitar tracks that imitate real acoustic guitar playing!

Main Features:
- Incredible realtime playability - Hummingbird SPI (Super Performance Instrument)
- Fretboard Monitor
- Realtime Legato Slide / Realtime Hammer-on&Pull-off
- Intelligent Instrument Key Switch with chord recognition
- Real sampled chords
- Real emulated chords
- User Chord
- True stereo recording
- Double-tracking
- A large number of guitar percussion samples
- Customizable Strum Key
- Arpeggio Key
- Auto Stroke Detection
- NKS (Native Kontrol Standard) ready

For more information;
https://prominy.com/products/hummingbird/


----------



## alanb (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, it's great to see something new from Prominy!!

Does this handle alternate tunings? 

Specifically, I've been working a lot with NST tuning [C G D A E G] lately. If this could be played in that tuning, I would have a hard time avoiding this library...!!!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi alanb, thank you for your comment. Hummingbird handles only standard tuning at this point.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 17, 2015)

You can also purchase Prominy products at

http://www.bestservice.de/


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 17, 2015)

* Hummingbird uses the Lossless Sample Compression format 'NCW' with real-time encoding. The data size after the installation is approx. 40.3 GB that equals 80 GB of .wav files.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2015)

If it's anything like your Metal Guitar I recently bought it's got to be great.
It helps when nthe developers actually play the instruments enough to translate more than just the sound to a Keyboard.

Cheerz

And Hey AlanB good to see you in action still.......

I recognized the Lewis and Clark historical marker pose.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi chimuelo, thank you for your comment, and thank you for using V-METAL!



chimuelo @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> If it's anything like your Metal Guitar I recently bought it's got to be great.



Yes, Hummingbird has the features that V-METAL does, and a lot of new features.


----------



## alanb (Jun 28, 2015)

AkihitoOkawa said:


> Hi alanb, thank you for your comment. Hummingbird handles only standard tuning at this point.



I see. Is it possible that it will handle alternate tunings at some later time?


----------



## alanb (Jun 28, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> And Hey AlanB good to see you in action still.......
> 
> I recognized the Lewis and Clark historical marker pose.



Likewise, old friend.

May all your dogs keep hunting...!!!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh wow, looks and sounds gorgeous!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 14, 2015)

Ah, I didn't noticed that there were replies as somehow I haven't received any reply notification e-mails after launching VI Contorl 2.0.



alanb said:


> I see. Is it possible that it will handle alternate tunings at some later time?



We don't have a plan to add the feature for now but will consider.



Zhao Shen said:


> Oh wow, looks and sounds gorgeous!



Thank you Zhao Shen for your comment!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 14, 2015)

Demo MIDI files and the update v.1.00b for Hummingbird are available at the registered users section on our website.

If you have not registered yet, please go to;
http://prominy.com/registration.htm

After finishing your registration, an e-mail including the download url, your ID / password will be sent to you.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 23, 2015)

Hummingbird update v.1.00c is available at the registered users section on our website.


----------



## pettinhouse (Jul 25, 2015)

Congrats! Really! Sounds greats! and 80Gb!!! O.O


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Aug 11, 2015)

pettinhouse said:


> Congrats! Really! Sounds greats! and 80Gb!!! O.O



Thank you!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Nov 2, 2016)

A cool video by a Hummingbird user


----------



## Svyato (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks, I like it, and especially the japanese form-presentation that is funny.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Oct 10, 2017)

[Hummingbird update v.1.11 released]

- Now chord shape select key switches can be used with Strum Keys and Arpeggio Keys. (A chord shape can be directly selected without using Normal Keys.)

- The virtual Keyboard of Kontakt and the Light Guide of KOMPLETE KONTROL S series keyboard (when it is used with Komplete Kontrol application / plug-in) show only string / chord shape select key switches that are available with the instrument currently selected.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Dec 8, 2017)

------- Hummingbird update v.1.11 released -------

- In the User Chord editor, the 'mute' that can be selected by clicking the pull down menu; 'type' does not work correctly in the previous versions. This has been fixed.

- minor fixes


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (May 25, 2018)

[Hummingbird update ver.1.20 released]

[New]
- New feature; 'forced hammer-on / pull-off'

- New chord presets; m11th (5 chord shapes), 9sus4 (5 chord shapes)

[Improved]
- When the hybrid mode is selected and the string skip key switch featurte is used, the sampled chord is automatically cancelled and an emulated chord is played. (In the previous versions, the string skip is just ignored if the hybrid mode is selected.)

[Fixed]
- Picking noise that is assigned to Stop Key is not played correctly in some situations.

- When the hybrid mode is selected and the prefer low / open is ON, string / chord shape select key switches cause an incorrect chord position in some situations.

- minor fixes

The update is available at the registered users section on our website. If you have not registered yet, please go to;
http://prominy.com/registration.htm

After finishing your registration, an e-mail including the download url, your ID / password will be sent to you.

Hummingbird product details
http://prominy.com/Hummingbird.htm


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 13, 2019)

----- Hummingbird Acoustic Guitar update ver.1.21b released -----

The virtual On-Screen Keyboard of Kontakt Player and Info Pane shows information about the key switch assignment (what articulation / function is assigned to the key), which string is currently being selected, etc. These improvements have been made to NKS (Komplete Kontrol Keyboard) as well.

The update is available at the My Products page (log-in required) on our website.

Hummingbird Acoustic Guitar product details

Regarding your user account / product registrations


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 24, 2019)

Lovely Chords

Isn't She Lovely - This song has been my favorite since I was a high school student. My English teacher played this song with a radio cassette player in class.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 22, 2020)

*Hummingbird ver.1.22 update released







[New]*
- User chord shape editor can preview chords higher than the 5th fret by clicking the left / right arrow buttons.

- User chord shape editor displays fret numbers and note names.

- User chord shape editor displays the available Normal Key Range of the user chord and the note name of the Normal Key to play the chord on the selected preview position.

*[Fixed]*
- The picture of the pick on the Fretboard Monitor is not displayed correctly in some situations. That has been fixed.

The update is available at the My Products page (log-in required).

Hummingbird product details


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 27, 2020)

New video demo posted!



*Paradox*
by AKIHITO OKAWA

1st verse: SR5 Rock Bass 2 (chorus ON)
2nd verse: SR5 Rock Bass 2 (overdrive and chorus ON) / Hummingbird (built-in Comp, EQ, Reverb ON)

Product details
https://prominy.com


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Aug 6, 2020)

A MIDI file for the new demo is available at the the My Products page. If you haven't registered your Hummingbird yet, please register your copy here.


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 26, 2021)

Hummingbird ver.1.22c update released




__





Hummingbird ver.1.22c update released | NEWS | Prominy







prominy.com


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 26, 2021)

and a new video posted last month;

*Hummingbird Introduction

*


----------

